# Quarter-sized bump found half way down tail..



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi fellow GR friends,

My boyfriend discovered a quarter-sized raised bump on my 3y/o male golden retriever's tail tonight. It is located on the bottom portion of his tail, about halfway down.

Needless to say, I have begun my research immediately after work tonight.

Any insight or advice (I will of course call my primary vet first thing in the morning) you all can share is greatly appreciated in the meantime.


Background info:
Eli just turned 3 y/o on 10/17
His BFF is my 2 year old rescued female Saint Bernard.
As soon as I start to feel my way down toward the bump, he gets antsy.

Thank you all, for any insight, advice, sharing of wisdom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is it hard or can you move it when you touch it?

I think the only way you'll know what you're dealing with is by having your Vet look at it.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is it hard or can you move it when you touch it?
> 
> I think the only way you'll know what you're dealing with is by having your Vet look at it.


It seems to be solid. unable to move. I found something called Cebaceous Cyst online - hoping it is simply that. I am absolutely having my vet examine once I call them in the A.M.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is he neutered? Sometimes unneutered males will get those on their tails. They are harmless. My sisters lab has one and the vet was suprised because he is neutered. But it is always best to have the vet look at it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumps are always scary but it could be a lot of different things. Try not to worry until you see the vet. All my dogs have had bumps/lumps that were not cancer. If he's touchy about it, maybe it's an abscess. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> Is he neutered? Sometimes unneutered males will get those on their tails. They are harmless. My sisters lab has one and the vet was suprised because he is neutered. But it is always best to have the vet look at it.



He is not yet neutered - this is great info. thanks for sharing


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

My boy has what you describe in the same area, our vet was not concerned about it.
You should have it checked to be sure. It has been said that goldens sometimes get "lumpy".


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Regardless of what the vet thinks, if I had a 3YO suddenly pop up w a tail lump I would ask for a FNA because I would worry about SoftTissue Sarcoma. I know of 3 dogs who have presented w exactly that, between 3 and 4 YO, and it is so invasive (on site- it has a very low met rate) that especially around the spine or tail you would want to know sooner rather than later, so it could be removed before it got unable to remove.


----------

